# intel pro 100 NIC not working on thinkpad T22 gentoo 1.4_rc2

## darcym

I'll try to give good detail as this is a tricky one.

I have an IBM thinkpad running gentoo 1.4_rc2

When I installed gentoo I booted from the cd and used modprobe to load the eepro100 module. I configured the ip address and eth0 came up no problem and allowed me to make a stage1 full install.

I compiled a kernel with the eepro100 driver built in to it, eth0 failed to come up. I tried the second eepro100 driver, eth0 failed to come up. I compiled the eepro100 driver as a module and tried to load it with modprobe.

modprobe fails saying couldn't load insmod errors could be caused by io or irq errors

dmesg looks like this......

Linux version 2.4.20 (root@jaguar.no-dns.co.uk) (gcc version 3.2.1) #1 SMP Sat Jan 11 20:23:38 GMT 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffe0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffe0000 - 000000001ffeec00 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffeec00 - 000000001fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff4000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff4000 - 0000000020000000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

512MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131072

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 126976 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

IBM machine detected. Enabling interrupts during APM calls.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Could not enable APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 896.129 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 1789.13 BogoMIPS

Memory: 511872k/524288k available (3761k kernel code, 11948k reserved, 1087k data, 316k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU0: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 0a

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.42 usecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Waiting on wait_init_idle (map = 0x0)

All processors have done init_idle

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd94f, last bus=7

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Discovered primary peer bus 01 [IRQ]

PCI: Discovered primary peer bus 08 [IRQ]

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.11 <tigran@veritas.com>

Starting kswapd

VFS: Diskquotas version dquot_6.4.0 initialized

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: devfs_debug: 0x0

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver v1.1.22 [Flags: R/W]

JFFS version 1.0, (C) 1999, 2000  Axis Communications AB

JFFS2 version 2.1. (C) 2001 Red Hat, Inc., designed by Axis Communications AB.

parport0: PC-style at 0x3bc [PCSPP(,...)]

clgen: Driver for Cirrus Logic based graphic boards, v1.9.9.1

 Couldn't find PCI device

tridentfb: Trident framebuffer 0.7.5 initializing

hgafb: HGA card not detected.

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

fb0: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

lp0: console ready

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 50MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

hda: IBM-DJSA-220, ATA DISK drive

hdc: HITACHI DVD-ROM GD-S200, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: 39070080 sectors (20004 MB) w/1874KiB Cache, CHS=2584/240/63

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

xd: Out of memory.

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

cs89x0:cs89x0_probe(0x0)

PP_addr=0xffff

eth0: incorrect signature 0xffff

PP_addr=0xffff

eth0: incorrect signature 0xffff

PP_addr=0xffff

eth0: incorrect signature 0xffff

PP_addr=0xffff

eth0: incorrect signature 0xffff

PP_addr=0xffff

eth0: incorrect signature 0xffff

PP_addr=0xffff

eth0: incorrect signature 0xffff

PP_addr=0xffff

eth0: incorrect signature 0xffff

PP_addr=0xffff

eth0: incorrect signature 0xffff

PP_addr=0xffff

eth0: incorrect signature 0xffff

PP_addr=0xffff

eth0: incorrect signature 0xffff

PP_addr=0xffff

eth0: incorrect signature 0xffff

PP_addr=0xffff

eth0: incorrect signature 0xffff

cs89x0: no cs8900 or cs8920 detected.  Be sure to disable PnP with SETUP

eth0: D-Link DE-600 pocket adapter: not at I/O 0x378.

D-Link DE-620 pocket adapter not identified in the printer port

eth1: D-Link DE-600 pocket adapter: not at I/O 0x378.

D-Link DE-620 pocket adapter not identified in the printer port

eth2: D-Link DE-600 pocket adapter: not at I/O 0x378.

D-Link DE-620 pocket adapter not identified in the printer port

eth3: D-Link DE-600 pocket adapter: not at I/O 0x378.

D-Link DE-620 pocket adapter not identified in the printer port

eth4: D-Link DE-600 pocket adapter: not at I/O 0x378.

D-Link DE-620 pocket adapter not identified in the printer port

eth5: D-Link DE-600 pocket adapter: not at I/O 0x378.

D-Link DE-620 pocket adapter not identified in the printer port

eth6: D-Link DE-600 pocket adapter: not at I/O 0x378.

D-Link DE-620 pocket adapter not identified in the printer port

eth7: D-Link DE-600 pocket adapter: not at I/O 0x378.

D-Link DE-620 pocket adapter not identified in the printer port

arcnet: v3.93 BETA 2000/04/29 - by Avery Pennarun et al.

arcnet: Available protocols: RFC1201 RFC1051 RAW

arcnet: COM90xx chipset support

S3: No ARCnet cards found.

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

pcnet32.c:v1.27b 01.10.2002 tsbogend@alpha.franken.de

atp.c:v1.09 8/9/2000 Donald Becker <becker@scyld.com>

http://www.scyld.com/network/atp.html

eth0: i82596 initialization timed out

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 440M

agpgart: no supported devices found.

[drm:drm_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.

[drm:drm_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.

[drm:drm_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.

arcnet: COM20020 PCI support

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus]

Intel PCIC probe: 

  Intel i82365sl DF ISA-to-PCMCIA at port 0x3e0 ofs 0x00, 2 sockets

    host opts [0]: none

    host opts [1]: none

    ISA irqs (scanned) = 3,4,5,7,9,10 status change on irq 10

Databook TCIC-2 PCMCIA probe: not found.

xirc2ps_cs.c 1.31 1998/12/09 19:32:55 (dd9jn+kvh)

orinoco.c 0.11b (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

hermes.c: 5 Apr 2002 David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>

orinoco_cs.c 0.11b (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

orinoco_plx.c 0.11b (Daniel Barlow <dan@telent.net>)

airo:  Probing for PCI adapters

airo:  Finished probing for PCI adapters

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

ibmphpd: IBM Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.6

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

NET4: Linux IPX 0.47 for NET4.0

IPX Portions Copyright (c) 1995 Caldera, Inc.

IPX Portions Copyright (c) 2000, 2001 Conectiva, Inc.

NET4: DECnet for Linux: V.2.4.20-pre1s (C) 1995-2002 Linux DECnet Project Team

DECnet: Routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 8Kbytes

802.1Q VLAN Support v1.7 Ben Greear <greearb@candelatech.com>

All bugs added by David S. Miller <davem@redhat.com>

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 316k freed

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,4), internal journal

NTFS: Warning! NTFS volume version is Win2k+: Mounting read-only

keyboard: unknown scancode e0 63

keyboard: unknown scancode e0 63

keyboard: unknown scancode e0 63

keyboard: unknown scancode e0 63

keyboard: unknown scancode e0 63

keyboard: unknown scancode e0 63

keyboard: unknown scancode e0 63

keyboard: unknown scancode e0 63

/proc/ioports looks like this

0000-001f : dma1

0020-003f : pic1

0040-005f : timer

0060-006f : keyboard

0080-008f : dma page reg

00a0-00bf : pic2

00c0-00df : dma2

00f0-00ff : fpu

0170-0177 : ide1

01f0-01f7 : ide0

02f8-02ff : serial(auto)

0376-0376 : ide1

03b0-03bb : hgafb

03bc-03be : parport0

03bf-03bf : hgafb

03c0-03df : vga+

03e0-03e1 : i82365

03f6-03f6 : ide0

03f8-03ff : serial(auto)

0cf8-0cff : PCI conf1

interupts looks like this

           CPU0       

  0:     582462          XT-PIC  timer

  1:       1062          XT-PIC  keyboard

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

 10:          4          XT-PIC  i82365

 14:       1462          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:          3          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0 

LOC:          0 

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

When I boot from the cdrom and modprobe the eepro100 driver the dmesg output looks like this *grepping for eth0

eth0: D-Link DE-600 pocket adapter: not at I/O 0x378.

eth0: depca_probe() cannot find device at 0x0200.

eth16i.c: Presently autoprobing (not recommended) for a single card.

eth16i.c No Eth16i card found (i/o = 0x0).

eth0: ewrk3_probe() cannot find device at 0x0300.

eth0: i82596 initialization timed out

eth0: OEM i82557/i82558 10/100 Ethernet, 00:03:47:8D:33:52, IRQ 11.

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ANy suggestions on how to deal with this and get this nic working.

thanks,

Matt

----------

## darcym

after more reasearch I have found out that it is the pci controller failing to get initialised under linux, so linux can't actually see eth0

I now have the problems of working out the kernel config for pci from the boot cd, and making that into my kernel

Any advice greatly appriciated

----------

## oniq

What does your General Setup (PCI specifically) look like?

If possible can you post your kernel .config file somewhere?

----------

## darcym

here you go 

#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_I8K=m

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_HIGHIO=y

CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_MULTIQUAD=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_EISA=y

CONFIG_MCA=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_TCIC=y

CONFIG_I82092=y

CONFIG_I82365=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_PM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

CONFIG_MTD=y

CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG_VERBOSE=0

CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONS=m

CONFIG_MTD_CONCAT=m

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS=m

CONFIG_MTD_CHAR=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK_RO=m

CONFIG_FTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL_RW=y

#

# RAM/ROM/Flash chip drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_GEN_PROBE is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_INTELEXT is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_AMDSTD is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ROM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ABSENT is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_OBSOLETE_CHIPS is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_AMDSTD is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SHARP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_JEDEC is not set

#

# Mapping drivers for chip access

#

# CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PNC2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SC520CDP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NETSC520 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SBC_GXX is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ELAN_104NC is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DILNETPC is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MIXMEM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_OCTAGON is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_VMAX is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_L440GX is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_AMD766ROM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ICH2ROM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PCI is not set

#

# Self-contained MTD device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SLRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MTDRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_BLKMTD is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC1000 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE is not set

#

# NAND Flash Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AMIGA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_MFC3 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_ATARI is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SUNBPP is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PS2 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD=y

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_BLK_STATS=y

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FILTER=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_FWMARK=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_LARGE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

#

#   IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPCHAINS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPFWADM is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=y

CONFIG_IPX=y

CONFIG_IPX_INTERN=y

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

#

# Appletalk devices

#

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

CONFIG_DECNET=y

# CONFIG_DECNET_SIOCGIFCONF is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

CONFIG_PHONE=m

CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ=m

CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA=m

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_VENDOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_MAXTOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_QUANTUM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_WD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMMERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TIVO is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_NEW_DRIVE_LISTINGS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_AEC62XX_TUNING is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_AMD74XX_OVERRIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD680 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PIIX_TUNING=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FD_MCS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IBMMCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR_D700 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=4

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PROFILE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PQS_PDS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYMBIOS_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MCA_53C9X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_ISA=y

# CONFIG_E2100 is not set

# CONFIG_EWRK3 is not set

CONFIG_EEXPRESS=y

CONFIG_EEXPRESS_PRO=y

# CONFIG_HPLAN_PLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HPLAN is not set

# CONFIG_LP486E is not set

# CONFIG_ETH16I is not set

# CONFIG_NE2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SKMC is not set

# CONFIG_NE2_MCA is not set

CONFIG_IBMLANA=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

CONFIG_EEPRO100=y

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_TC35815 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_STRIP=m

CONFIG_WAVELAN=m

CONFIG_ARLAN=m

CONFIG_AIRONET4500=m

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_NONCS=m

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_PNP=y

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_PCI=y

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_ISA=y

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_I365=y

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500_PROC is not set

CONFIG_AIRO=y

CONFIG_HERMES=y

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=y

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=y

CONFIG_AIRO_CS=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92 is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=y

# CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_IBMTR is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRTULIP=y

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA_RADIO=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN=y

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_CS=m

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Input core support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PPDEV=y

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

# CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_PC110_PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_LIGHTNING is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCIGAME is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CS461X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERIO is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_USB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_232 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_I810=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_8151 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I810=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41=y

CONFIG_DRM_I830=y

CONFIG_DRM_MGA=y

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SERIAL_CS is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_HFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_JFFS_FS=y

CONFIG_JFFS_FS_VERBOSE=0

CONFIG_JFFS_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_DEBUG=0

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS=y

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

CONFIG_VXFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

CONFIG_UFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FB_RIVA=y

CONFIG_FB_CLGEN=y

CONFIG_FB_PM2=y

CONFIG_FB_PM2_FIFO_DISCONNECT=y

CONFIG_FB_PM2_PCI=y

CONFIG_FB_PM3=y

CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

CONFIG_FB_HGA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_MILLENIUM=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_MYSTIQUE=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_G100=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_G450=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_MULTIHEAD=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY_GX=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY_CT=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY128=y

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT=y

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_FBCON_MFB=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB2=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB4=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB8=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB24=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB32=y

# CONFIG_FBCON_AFB is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_ILBM is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_IPLAN2P2 is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_IPLAN2P4 is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_IPLAN2P8 is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_MAC=y

CONFIG_FBCON_VGA_PLANES=y

CONFIG_FBCON_VGA=y

CONFIG_FBCON_HGA=y

CONFIG_FBCON_FONTWIDTH8_ONLY=y

CONFIG_FBCON_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

#

# USB support

#

# CONFIG_USB is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

----------

## darcym

when I boot from the cdrom, the pci config works, the out put from dmesg  | grep -i pci looks like this

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd94f, last bus=7

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

PIIX4: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 39

ne2k-pci.c:v1.02 10/19/2000 D. Becker/P. Gortmaker

http://www.scyld.com/network/ne2k-pci.html

TLAN: 0 devices installed, PCI: 0  EISA: 0

This is when I boot from the CDROM - NOT my harddisk

----------

## darcym

I have now booted from my harddisk and done dmesg | grep -i pci and this is what I get

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd94f, last bus=7

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Discovered primary peer bus 01 [IRQ]

PCI: Discovered primary peer bus 08 [IRQ]

 Couldn't find PCI device

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

  options:  [pci] [cardbus]

Intel PCIC probe: 

airo:  Probing for PCI adapters

airo:  Finished probing for PCI adapters

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

ibmphpd: IBM Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.6

thanks,

Matt

----------

## Thomas_22

try to take the e100 driver for this card.

it seem's that this is a bug from rc2 (i'd the same problem with the pci-version on my pc). with rc1 it works without loading any additional modules.

----------

## krt

EeekK!!!!!

Well, for starters, the IO APIC on your box isnt supported.  Go into your bios and manually map out the IRQ's by hand.  Fortunately for you, its hard to install upgrade cards into a laptop, so you're not going to run out of IRQ's anytime soon  :Smile: 

I think that your basic problem is that you're turning on too many kernel drivers for your machine.. and some of them are conflicting.  I've gone through your kernel's .config file (thanks for posting) and have marked up what I think are some issues.

comments are below the kernel option that you've set.  

CONFIG_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_I8K=m

You're not using a Dell nor  Toshiba, you can set these to N.

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

You only need this if you plan on updating the microcode on the PIII/P4 procs.  I suggest not doing this  :Smile: 

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y 

only turn this on if you have more than 960 physical megabytes of memory in the machine, not just physical memory + swap (though, in all fairness, laptops with 1G of memory do exist  :Wink: 

CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION=y

You don't need this  on a PIII.

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_MULTIQUAD=y

You DO NOT WANT THESE on a laptop thats single proc!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE=y

probably ok, i'd turn it off until things are working.

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EISA=y

CONFIG_MCA=y

You don't have nor want these two.  They, along with setting of SMP, are the likely reason that your PCI controller can't be found.

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_TCIC=y

CONFIG_I82092=y

CONFIG_I82365=y

You just need PCMCIA and CARDBUS support.  Leave the rest off.

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_PM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

You definitely dont need any of the PCI HOTPLUG support turned on.  You don't have any PCI slots to HOTPLUG into, short of the minipci  :Smile:    Another possible contender for your PCI issues.

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

CONFIG_MTD=y

CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG_VERBOSE=0

CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONS=m

CONFIG_MTD_CONCAT=m

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS=m

CONFIG_MTD_CHAR=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK_RO=m

CONFIG_FTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL_RW=y

You only want the MTD options if you're using a Disk On Chip thing.. like a flash based keyring "disk", etc.

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD=y

You don't have an XT, you have a PIII.  Rejoice that you don't have to use an MFM or RLL controller!  Turn this off.

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

I always turn this on.. I think it should be turned on by default  :Smile: 

CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV=y

you might want to turn this off until things work, then play with it.

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

you probably arent planning on using your T22 as a router.. so.. turn this off (your t22 can work as a router without this on, btw)

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPCHAINS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_COMPAT_IPFWADM is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

you really should turn on the netfilter options if you're going to use netfilter (which you've picked as yes already.. otherwise netfilter wont do you much good )

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=y

CONFIG_IPX=y

CONFIG_IPX_INTERN=y

You only need these in special networking circumstances.. for 8021Q, do you plan on bridging network interfaces of your laptop with each other or to another 802.1Q device, such as a switch?  (You dont need this to use a switch that has VLAN's, this is for VLAN trunking, and bridging in general)

As for IPX, do you have Novell Netware boxes around?  You probably don't, so probably don't want this turned on.  If you do.. well.. my condolences  :Smile: 

CONFIG_DECNET=y

Do you -really- have DECNET around?  Do you work for the US Government?  Again, my condolonces.  You probably dont need this  :Smile: 

CONFIG_SCSI=y

You have no SCSI in this system, you'll want to turn this off.

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

good

CONFIG_NET_ISA=y

not good

CONFIG_EEXPRESS=y

CONFIG_EEXPRESS_PRO=y

not good

CONFIG_IBMLANA=y

not good

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_EEPRO100=y

YES!  Just what you want.

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_STRIP=m

CONFIG_WAVELAN=m

CONFIG_ARLAN=m

CONFIG_AIRONET4500=m

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_NONCS=m

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_PNP=y

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_PCI=y

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_ISA=y

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_I365=y

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500_PROC is not set

CONFIG_AIRO=y

CONFIG_HERMES=y

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=y

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=y

CONFIG_AIRO_CS=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

I suggest making these modules, and using only the card driver that you actually have in the pcmcia slot when you want it.  Otherwise you're just weighing your kernel down for no real reason.  (the pcmcia-cs package and other pieces of your system will automatically load the correct module when you insert the card)

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92 is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=y

# CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_IBMTR is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRTULIP=y

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA_RADIO=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN=y

CONFIG_AIRONET4500_CS=m

You've either got a lot of PCMCIA cards, or you're driver happy in a zeal for getting things working  :Smile:   I suggest making these modules as well.

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set

you want this

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

you want this

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_8151 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=y

you dont want any of these, you have an intel chipset.

CONFIG_DRM_MGA=y

you dont want this, you dont have a matrox chipset.

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

unless you're using a multi-user system or want to learn about the quota system, you probably dont want this (or hey, you're masochistic..)

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

you should stick with autofs4, and turn off autofs_fs

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

You probably dont want the later two options, as they do slow things down bit, or in the case of the proc info, isnt terribly useful.

CONFIG_HFS_FS=y

Got Mac?   I guess you might encounter some HFS+ cd's...

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG=y

JBD_DEBUG slows things down while not being terribly useful if you're not an ext3 developer...

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS=y

if you're not putting a linux like file structure on top of a fat file system, you probably dont want UMSDOS (its a legacy thing, for the most part, and you probably dont want it..)

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS=y

you probably arent using IBM's jounaling filesystem.

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

CONFIG_VXFS_FS=y

This is for Veritas VxFS.. are you sure that you have this around to mount?

CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG=y

you probably dont want devfs_debug turned on

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FB_RIVA=y

CONFIG_FB_CLGEN=y

CONFIG_FB_PM2=y

CONFIG_FB_PM2_FIFO_DISCONNECT=y

CONFIG_FB_PM2_PCI=y

CONFIG_FB_PM3=y

CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

CONFIG_FB_HGA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_MILLENIUM=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_MYSTIQUE=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_G100=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_G450=y

CONFIG_FB_MATROX_MULTIHEAD=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY_GX=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY_CT=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY128=y

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT=y

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_FBCON_MFB=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB2=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB4=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB8=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB24=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB32=y

# CONFIG_FBCON_AFB is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_ILBM is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_IPLAN2P2 is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_IPLAN2P4 is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_IPLAN2P8 is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_MAC=y

CONFIG_FBCON_VGA_PLANES=y

CONFIG_FBCON_VGA=y

CONFIG_FBCON_HGA=y

CONFIG_FBCON_FONTWIDTH8_ONLY=y

CONFIG_FBCON_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

out of all of these, you only one of the ATI based ones, if my memory of the T22 is correct.

----------

